# 5.1 Guide Info



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Currently use a 5.1 Dolby Sound bar. Would like to see if program is available in 5.1 when I press INFO for program. Unless I'm missing it somewhere but I don't see it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's not possible. Even if that info was present in the guide data it may not be accurate and the only way to actually tell if the actual audio stream is 5.1 is to decode it.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Just would like to see the "Channel Banner" indicate 5.1 like I believe comcast does.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They can probably get the info from the metadata, if it's available, but it wouldn't necessarily be accurate. AC3 audio can mix 5.1 and 2.0 frames and the only way to actually know if it's 5.1 is to decode it.


----------

